# Choking pet dies while owner waits for traffic ticket



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I think this is the same couple that I watched on GMA right after it happened. It was heartwrenching. I've known officers to lead the way to the Vets office if they know something is wrong. If it's the same story, it really makes me think.


----------



## Dalton's mom (Apr 5, 2008)

That officer bought himself a mess of bad Karma. I've thought about this. Now people will think twice about stopping for the police in an emergency.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This occured in San Marcos TX... near San Antonio ( I'm not proud to say). I cannot imagine being treated as this young couple was. Evidently, the mayor has said the officer was "counselled" about his behavior ! THAT'S IT?????? He also has been getting death threats ! Such an awful situation.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

That was just disgusting, and I'm sorry to say, not at all surprising coming from a good ole boy Texas cop.


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

"Just a dog you can get another", that's about like saying, just a kid, you can make another.


Also this also demonstrates the need to know pet first aid.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Whilst I totally agree with all said here and it's disgusting, especially what that insensitive officer said about getting another! Wouldn't he have made it there quicker if hadn't been speeding? Easy to say with hindsight and who is to say I wouldn't have done exactly the same? But he could have killed others driving like that. Poor dog but it sounds like it had something drastically wrong and couldn't have been saved.


----------



## waitingforbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Those people are from where I used to live! (I moved less than two weeks ago.) The anchor mentioned their names and said they were from Wes-'lay-co, TX. (Actually pronounced WES-lah-co) ... it's such a tiny town so it's interesting to see people from there on GMA.

On a sadder note, I nearly cried watching the police video. What a horrible person. :/


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

twinny41 said:


> Whilst I totally agree with all said here and it's disgusting, especially what that insensitive officer said about getting another! Wouldn't he have made it there quicker if hadn't been speeding? Easy to say with hindsight and who is to say I wouldn't have done exactly the same? But he could have killed others driving like that. Poor dog but it sounds like it had something drastically wrong and couldn't have been saved.


About the speeding and getting there faster. My understanding is ambulances are only authorized to go 10mph over the speed limit. Any faster and it's not worth the risk to everybody on the road. They were going close to 100mph, so I can see the officer being pretty belligerent, but that doesn't excuse being completely insensitive.


----------



## BillGunnerandGeorge (Aug 28, 2008)

Did anyone click on the link that come up while watching the video? I can't believe what I saw and heard! People seem to be getting worse, my night is ruined!:no: I know what happens in the dog shelters but to actually hear it!!!!!!!! Don't go to the link if you havent yet. Also, That cop needs training! What a jerk!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

How sad, I would of done the same thing. I never clicked on the link and won't, so sad.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I have to admit when Beau was seizing the first time and we rushed him to the vet, we speeded. But not at that fast and we stopped at all lights. It was 2:00 am and the road was empty. I dont know what I would have said if we got pulled over. 
That cop was way wrong for saying "its just a dog, you can get another". He seemed to be on a power trip and took his time not caring. I just dont know what I would do if that happened to me. But learning first aid is a good idea.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

While I agree the cop was wrong in his attitude about it (I mean he could have gotten them to have follow him there) then gave them the ticket. But I fear the thought of being on the raod with that boy as panicked as he was doing over 100 and talking on the cell phone at the same time. THe cop might have saved someone's life even with the bad attitude.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

BillGunnerandGeorge said:


> Did anyone click on the link that come up while watching the video? I can't believe what I saw and heard! People seem to be getting worse, my night is ruined!:no: I know what happens in the dog shelters but to actually hear it!!!!!!!! Don't go to the link if you havent yet. Also, That cop needs training! What a jerk!!!


I clicked on the link, but could not bring myself to watch and hear the animals dying. Humans are so barbaric sometimes, it's hard to believe we considered ourselves the 'pinnacle' of the animal kingdom.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

. . . I got something to say about this. This being he first time I've heard this story.. If we didn't want to put human lives at risk for a dog.. how come you get beaten or shot if you attack a police dog?.... Lets think if a police dog gets shot or injured, wouldnt they do high rates of speed to get it to a clinic to save its life? I want this on the record.. If my dogs EVER have to be rushed to a ER vet, don't think for once I'll pull over for a cop, I'll have my wife or I call 911 while being chased, and ill explain tot he woman on the phone that its an emergency and we're rushing to the animal hospital.. If they fine me or take me to jail for reckless driving, I'll make sure to bring in the strongest lawyers I can. This is why people are starting to hate cops.. ... I've never been so mad in my life.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

A police dog is considered a police officer and the penalties are high for injuring or killing one, which is the way it should be. And while it is so tragic that this happened to this dog and family, and the officer was way, way out of line in his comments, I have to agree with the person who said that putting every life out on the road that night in danger with high rates of speed and inattention was a worse tragedy waiting to happen.

My father's family is 25 miles down the road from where this incident occured. One of whom is a police officer who is most decidedly NOT a good ol' boy Texas cop, but a decorated officer of the law.


----------



## Sadiesdream (Jul 11, 2008)

Sophie's slave said:


> A police dog is considered a police officer and the penalties are high for injuring or killing one, which is the way it should be.quote]And I never doubted that, nor would I ever hurt a police dog, my point is, a dog is a dog, police or not. How can you threaten a HUMANS life because lets say for example someone smacked the police dog because it was ripping his lef off. For that example its ok for a cop to pull a gun and now you have a hard felony on your hands. YET when my "kid" is choking in the back seat and its life or death for my family member, its ok for some cop to decide my dogs fate? Like I said, theres no way I would've stopped until I got there. This is just one of the reasons why honest civilians dont trust cops. Not all cops are bad, and I'm not saying that but theres way to many young power hungry gun weilding retards that work on the force, I know this because I have tons of cop buds and honestly if they weren't my friend, I'd never speak to them. I hear the stories and the ideas they get. But my point of the entire rant, they had an emergency, they had flashers on their car which tells everyone caution something is wrong. Trust me that night would've ended with my dog being saved and me going to jail on a felony charge of attempting to flee. Then I would've had the video from the car yanked that night by my lawyers, and I would;ve seen that man in uniform in court where I would've made him look like the lowest scum on earth  Not to mention call every animals rights groups in the south east. But in the end atleast my girl would still be breathing.. I'd hope anyways


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Officers should pull someone over for speeding like that, BUT upon finding out the situation, should have escorted them to the vet first, then issued the citation! No excuse to let any animal die


----------

